# Longreef 14th



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Anybody heading out off long reef tomorrow morning?

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Depends on how long my daughter's 18th party goes for. If I'm up late enough I'll pull an all-nighter and go for a quick fish. Otherwise I'll sleep in


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Dave - big difference, our newest is 3 weeks and it's the first morning out since the birth.


----------

